# Is DLA possible on the 2022 Tig?



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Hey guys. Just wondering if anyone with a 2022 Tig has looked into turning on DLA using VCDS or ODB11. 

I know the pre-facelift versions aren't capable (I have a 2018), but, I'm wondering if the new lights on the 22's are. On my 21 Arteon, it was a simple switch to turn on using VCDS. Didn't even need VCP to activate them on it like I did on my 2019 Arteon. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

id DLA is dynamic lane assist where the car stays centered in the lane without you touching the wheel, that is most certainly able to be programmed on the '18. I have an SEL-P and use that feature all the time. Great fatigue reducer on long drives.

As for the '22, I'd have not idea


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

No. DLA is dynamic light assist. The high beams are on all the time and there's shutters in the lights that lower the beams for cars in front of you and for oncoming traffic. 

It's this:






The pre facelift Tiguans don't have the shutters in the lights so they are not capable. I'm wondering if that changed with the facelift.

For my 21 Arteon, all I had to do was edit one bit with VCDS to turn it on.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

I’m curious to hear if anyone is able to enable this feature… I have a 2018 tiguan and was not going to get another because it’s too slow but I’d put up with another if it had this feature lol…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> I’m curious to hear if anyone is able to enable this feature… I have a 2018 tiguan and was not going to get another because it’s too slow but I’d put up with another if it had this feature lol…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


the 18 defintely isn't capabale. Our older model doesn't have the shutters needed in the lights to do it. The EU version did. If I can see the Tig headlight startup sequence, and maybe the coding with VCDS, I should be able to figure it out. On my Arteon, I only had to change one option in 5A.


----------



## Hawkeye9723 (Dec 4, 2019)

Part of the infrastructure bill that was recently signed into law here in the US allows for cars to have Dynamic Headlights, so I would suspect it won't be long before we start to see them. maybe 2022.5 MY?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Hawkeye9723 said:


> Part of the infrastructure bill that was recently signed into law here in the US allows for cars to have Dynamic Headlights, so I would suspect it won't be long before we start to see them. maybe 2022.5 MY?


Fingers crossed the lights have the ability and can be updated via the dealer if not OTA. Other manufactures have said they have the hardware in lights for the advanced high beam dynamics ect and that upon regulation they will update to enable the abilities OTA


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Tiguan SEL 2022 has matrix headlight.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> Tiguan SEL 2022 has matrix headlight.


Thanks for the confirmation @Vasia01 . I suppose DLA should be possible with some simple coding then?


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Asking VW to see if they plan to update cars with matrix hardware via OTA to match EU models capabilities


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Is that NAR Tiguan that has matrix lighting? Or just other regions?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

jonese said:


> Is that NAR Tiguan that has matrix lighting? Or just other regions?


The NAR lights say IQ Light on them, so they're the matrix lights.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

M Diddy said:


> The NAR lights say IQ Light on them, so they're the matrix lights.


But so does Atlas and Taos… and I’m pretty sure those don’t have matrix capability. IQ light is just VW marketing in North America for the high end headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

D3Audi said:


> But so does Atlas and Taos… and I’m pretty sure those don’t have matrix capability. IQ light is just VW marketing in North America for the high end headlights.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I wouldn't be so sure. My 21 Arteon only needed me to turn on 1 bit with VCDS to activate DLA. I wouldn't be surprised if the other newer models were capable as well


----------



## Juniortabak (May 6, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. My 21 Arteon only needed me to turn on 1 bit with VCDS to activate DLA. I wouldn't be surprised if the other newer models were capable as well


I have a Tiguan 2022 with IQ light but no DLA coded, can you share which bit will make yours work?
On the 09 central electronics, you can choose from HighBeam assist, Dynamic Light Assist, and Matrix Lights.
When I choose Dynamic Light Assist it will give me an error for line assist and Cornering Light.
If you can share your combination coding between the module it will be great as maybe it will end a lot of research.
Touching module 4B will be a problem due to the basic setting for IQ Light that needs to be done via the dealer as you need to use a special tool.
I would love to unable mine as that all the wow from the IQ Light and when your dealer telling you that you have all the necessary hardware for making them work you're getting more frustrated that you can't do that by yourself.
For my side, it's just the write coding I assume.
If someone knows how to do basic settings for IQ Light I will be happy to play with the 4B to activate all the necessary bits and bytes.
One thing that I could not code is road sign recognition, No nav in my system, and can't make it work even do I have the camera and all the assists packages. 

Thanks for any help


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

What trim is your Tiguan?


----------



## Juniortabak (May 6, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> What trim is your Tiguan?


It’s called in our region life plus, in Israel to reduce the price as we have to pay 136% tax on vehicle’s you inventing new model.
They chose packages to be equivalent to competitive model’s.
So Tiguan 2.0 will cost you 80K USD.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Juniortabak said:


> It’s called in our region life plus, in Israel to reduce the price as we have to pay 136% tax on vehicle’s you inventing new model.
> They chose packages to be equivalent to competitive model’s.
> So Tiguan 2.0 will cost you 80K USD.


Lmfao holy moly


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Juniortabak said:


> I have a Tiguan 2022 with IQ light but no DLA coded, can you share which bit will make yours work?
> On the 09 central electronics, you can choose from HighBeam assist, Dynamic Light Assist, and Matrix Lights.
> When I choose Dynamic Light Assist it will give me an error for line assist and Cornering Light.
> If you can share your combination coding between the module it will be great as maybe it will end a lot of research.
> ...


Can you try setting it to Matrix Lights? I believe the Tigs should be set to that, rather than DLA, as it has the Matrix LEDs, not shutters.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

You’ll more than likely need to do some long coding in 4B for Matrix lighting, plus run basic settings under 4B to accept the changes. 

Wonder what the coding is for the European models as a basis to work off of, maybe someone across the pond can chime in and take a look at their 09 and 4B (long coding). 

Also recommend the hood open during coding changes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> Thanks for the confirmation @Vasia01 . I suppose DLA should be possible with some simple coding then?


Try coding A5, 09 adaptation, 4B coding. Tiguan SE or S is without matrix headlight. Only SEL has matrix.


----------



## Juniortabak (May 6, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Can you try setting it to Matrix Lights? I believe the Tigs should be set to that, rather than DLA, as it has the Matrix LEDs, not shutters.


I can try but what about the 4b module, maybe someone can share his parameters?
There is someone that has 2022 iq light with Dynamic Light assist ?
And I need to be sure how to do the basic setting, if someone already did it please share.
Thanks!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you using OBD11 or VCDS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniortabak (May 6, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Are you using OBD11 or VCDS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OBD11


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Juniortabak said:


> OBD11


Ok, so I have two docs for coding changes but remember this document has no information on DLA/Matrix coding. My mod doc for my Atlas has steps on how to run Basic Settings in OBD11. Go to the section for Exterior Lighting and you’ll see the process for 4B. I don’t expect you’ll need to run Basic Settings in A5 or 09, never had to when I had my 2019 Tiguan. 4B does contain the settings needed for DLA/Matrix, but what those are I don’t know. Maybe [mention]Vasia01 [/mention]may have insight due to his location. 









OBD11 Mods Atlas.docx


OBD11 Mods/Tweaks on 2019 VW Atlas SEL *All changes performed at your own risk! Start off with a full factory scan and save. Also map every adaptation channel for every module and save. MQB platform is the modern one and VW switched almost every controller over to adaptation channels. *Items w...




tinyurl.com





Hope this gets you closer to what you’re looking to achieve. My only other thought that might prevent it to work properly on the U.S. model is potentially the need to flash with the proper parameter file. Possible, but can’t confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

With the regulation changing VW should let those with needed IQ lights equipped to bring the car in and have the functionality updated to mimic the European models.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

That’s not a guarantee and I wouldn’t expect it happening. From the sounds of talking with a couple of advisors, it won’t even be a TSB or a campaign. It’ll just be something “equipped” on newer vehicles when the regulation finally goes into effect and supported by manufacturers. 

Considering they saved a buck by equipping vehicles with 3G modules even when carriers said in 2016 they’d be shutting down the service. Manufacturers won’t be going out of their way. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjlangle (Sep 14, 2012)

Are you guys basically talking auto dim/bright lights? Just picked up a sel r line last night and believe this is a feature without any coding needed. Sorry if this isn’t what we’re talking


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

No, this here:






IQ Light is what is known as Matrix lighting. You’ll see what we call high beams on but carved out the light to not dazzle oncoming cars or cars in front of you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjlangle (Sep 14, 2012)

Aaah interesting. I’ll have to pay attention. Wife drove it home from the dealer so I haven’t even driven it yet, but it’s sweet!


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you’re in the States, this is not available. So you won’t see this until someone figures out the proper coding and/or need to flashing the module with the correct file to enable fully. 

The recent regulation update to finally allow for Adaptive Lighting should take effect in 2 years and then at some point we will see this technology here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juniortabak (May 6, 2011)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so I have two docs for coding changes but remember this document has no information on DLA/Matrix coding. My mod doc for my Atlas has steps on how to run Basic Settings in OBD11. Go to the section for Exterior Lighting and you’ll see the process for 4B. I don’t expect you’ll need to run Basic Settings in A5 or 09, never had to when I had my 2019 Tiguan. 4B does contain the settings needed for DLA/Matrix, but what those are I don’t know. Maybe [mention]Vasia01 [/mention]may have insight due to his location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I already try these option with no success.
I think that the only option is to get it from someone with Tiguan that has iq led with DLA and can share the configuration.
The basic setting for iq led are different from led/xenon.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea someone with IQ Light that has functionality needs to provide admaps for 09, admaps for A5, and long coding information for 4B. After you make changes in 4B, I expect you’ll have errors and that’s when you need to run the Basic Settings process as described in my mod doc. Maybe reach out to owners of 2022 Arteons, since they’ve been able to get their DLA enabled without any need for flashing any modules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yea someone with IQ Light that has functionality needs to provide admaps for 09, admaps for A5, and long coding information for 4B. After you make changes in 4B, I expect you’ll have errors and that’s when you need to run the Basic Settings process as described in my mod doc. Maybe reach out to owners of 2022 Arteons, since they’ve been able to get their DLA enabled without any need for flashing any modules.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yah but are 22 using matrix leds or the shutters ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

They’re IQ Light also. Pre IQ Light the Arteon was the only Stateside VW with the shutter system for DLA. They needed coding and VCP Systems to flash one of the necessary modules so you’d get the proper U shape cut with the shutter system when a car was driving in front of the vehicle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kushdaiin (Feb 24, 2012)

Still searching for a solution to my 2017 Golf R. Have the part number for the right housings but no apparent solution to make the correct adaptation. I hope you all can figure it out on the 2022 tiggy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Ok, so I have two docs for coding changes but remember this document has no information on DLA/Matrix coding. My mod doc for my Atlas has steps on how to run Basic Settings in OBD11. Go to the section for Exterior Lighting and you’ll see the process for 4B. I don’t expect you’ll need to run Basic Settings in A5 or 09, never had to when I had my 2019 Tiguan. 4B does contain the settings needed for DLA/Matrix, but what those are I don’t know. Maybe [mention]Vasia01 [/mention]may have insight due to his location.


Atlas headlight without DLA


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Has anyone tried what @Copbait posted (post 21) on a 2021 SEL P R-line?









Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US


Yes they do the dance. They dance better than me  There could be differences but I'd bet there isn't because all of the other lighting mods I've done have not been any different (ie. dynamic turn signals, SSPL, DRL only on with auto, etc.) Sent from my Google machine using the tappy...




www.vwvortex.com





I did a quick check and the OBD11 coding mentioned is definitely there for my vehicle....

Just curious.

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vasia01 said:


> Atlas headlight without DLA


Correct, I was providing info on steps on how one runs Basic Settings in OBD11. I was seeing if you had insight on the proper settings needed in 4B for activating the capabilities of IQ.Light on the Tiguan since ROW models have full functionality enabled in your part of the world. My thought is you have seen or can get that information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Has anyone tried what @Copbait posted (post 21) on a 2021 SEL P R-line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at his PDF in post #38, I’d give that a try. As he mentions I’d also activate permanent high beam assist, so you don’t always have to activate the feature manually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Crap, I meant post 38....sorry.

Bob.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

OhioSpyderman said:


> Has anyone tried what @Copbait posted (post 21) on a 2021 SEL P R-line?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will work on both the SEL and SEL-P models.

Edit: Oops, just realized I'm in the Tiguan forum. I can only speak for the Arteon with the MIB3


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Yes it will work on both the SEL and SEL-P models.
> 
> Edit: Oops, just realized I'm in the Tiguan forum. I can only speak for the Arteon with the MIB3


I have an SEL P R-line Tiguan and it has an MIB3.
I didn't mean to drag you over to the Tiguan forum, I just happen to notice this thread, as it was at the top of the "Recommended Reading" on the bottom of the page.

Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US 

I think I will give it a shot, if it doesn't work, I can just reverse the process.
Appreciate the .pdf...

Bob.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

Kushdaiin said:


> Still searching for a solution to my 2017 Golf R. Have the part number for the right housings but no apparent solution to make the correct adaptation. I hope you all can figure it out on the 2022 tiggy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need, Line assist camera, Headlight with DLA, AFS module 7P6907357D , headlight module 3D0941329D 2pcs. 



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Correct, I was providing info on steps on how one runs Basic Settings in OBD11. I was seeing if you had insight on the proper settings needed in 4B for activating the capabilities of IQ.Light on the Tiguan since ROW models have full functionality enabled in your part of the world. My thought is you have seen or can get that information.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I not use OBD11, only original VAS


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yea but figured you might know the settings needed to be enabled. Looks like the Arteon guys with IQ.Light have figured out the coding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Looking at his PDF in post #38, I’d give that a try. As he mentions I’d also activate permanent high beam assist, so you don’t always have to activate the feature manually.


Sorry if this is a dumb question, but how do I "activate permanent high beam assist"?

Bob.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]OhioSpyderman [/mention]here’s how it’s performed on non-AFS and AFS vehicles. For IQ.Light all you may have to do is the A5 coding since it appears you’re gonna to have different 09 coding per the PDF doc CopBait created. I’d confirm with CopBait what they did, maybe DM them?

High Beam Assist stays on, even after cycle 

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation
Search for Fernlicht_assistent
Find Erweiterte_Fernlichtsteuerung
Old Value: AFS, Fernlicht ueber AFS
New Value: AFS, FLA, Fernlicht ueber AFS

Control Unit A5
Security Access
Long Coding
AFS_coding_Light_Assist
Old Value: no_Light_Assist
New Value: High_Beam_Assist

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation
Search for Fernlicht_assistent
Find Menuesteuerung Fernlichtassistent
Old Value: not available
New Value: available

Control Unit 09
Security Access
Adaptation
Still in Fernlicht_assistent
Find Fernlichtassistent Reset
Old value: not_active
New Value: active

By doing this, if your light-switch is in the Auto position when you start the car, HBA will be automatically enabled (White headlight symbol on the dash).

(rough translation is: â€¢ Adjust value to: "not active" [default = "active", i.e. High-beam assistant deactivated with "Ignition off"]. - in other words, this stops HBA from being reset to off when the ignition is switched off)

*Last step may have to be switched back to not_active to keep active


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I have an SEL P R-line Tiguan and it has an MIB3.
> I didn't mean to drag you over to the Tiguan forum, I just happen to notice this thread, as it was at the top of the "Recommended Reading" on the bottom of the page.
> 
> Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US
> ...


@OhioSpyderman Bob, I would recommend you don't. The pre-facelift Tiguans do not have the necessary shutters for DLA. I'm fairly certain it's not possible at all on the older style lights.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I haven't done anything yet. I was waiting for more input before the attempt.
Appreciate the shout out...

Bob.


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I haven't done anything yet. I was waiting for more input before the attempt.
> Appreciate the shout out...
> 
> Bob.


5N*N*941xxx headlight with DLA, 5N*L*941xxx without DLA. NAR region has 5NL. If you need DLA - replace headlight to 5NN


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> 5N*N*941xxx headlight with DLA, 5N*L*941xxx without DLA. NAR region has 5NL. If you need DLA - replace hedalight to 5NN


@Vasia01 Are you talking about the 2018-2021 Tiguan here? Or does this apply to the new 2022 with IQ lights?


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

M Diddy said:


> @Vasia01 Are you talking about the 2018-2021 Tiguan here? Or does this apply to the new 2022 with IQ lights?


2022 NAR Tiguan not tested. By VW parts catalog NAR headlamp is 5NL941xxx PR code 8IY (LED headlamps with lens). EU has 5NN941xxx PR code 8IU (LED headlamps with variable light distribution) and 8IX (LED headlamps with cornering light). I need check coding 4B NAR tiguan 2022.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Vasia01 said:


> 2022 NAR Tiguan not tested. By VW parts catalog NAR headlamp is 5NL941xxx PR code 8IY (LED headlamps with lens). EU has 5NN941xxx PR code 8IU (LED headlamps with variable light distribution) and 8IX (LED headlamps with cornering light). I need check coding 4B NAR tiguan 2022.


If I can help you out at all, please let me know. I tried activating DLA tonight on my 22. It would always give me a Lane Assist/Cornering light error, so, I do not think it's possible with the NAR Tiguan.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm a bit confused here. '22 SEL R-line US here. Does this icon mean DLA is activated? Even though I don't see the option in the infotainment settings? 🤔 Never really had to use high beams in the city so I just noticed this now when I was playing with the left lever. 3 options: High beams on, Highbeams off and this one which I assume is dynamic lane assist based on the videos I've watched. Hmmm

I know I have cornering lights because I see them working whenever I'm turning but I also don't see it in my settings.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

This is the icon for High Beam Assist. Push the stalk forward and you get this icon letting you know this feature is on. U.S. market does not have DLA due to regulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> This is the icon for High Beam Assist. Push the stalk forward and you get this icon letting you know this feature is on. U.S. market does not have DLA due to regulations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming! Also asking because a buddy of mine with the same 22 SEL R-line doesn't seem to have auto high beam which is weird.


----------



## Burkett.ACB (Jan 1, 2012)

Tigloo said:


> That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming! Also asking because a buddy of mine with the same 22 SEL R-line doesn't seem to have auto high beam which is weird.


I have them. Strange your friend doesn't. Could be one of those weird chip shortage ones. I've heard of some coming from Port without features like auto start stop.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

Burkett.ACB said:


> I have them. Strange your friend doesn't. Could be one of those weird chip shortage ones. I've heard of some coming from Port without features like auto start stop.


Yeah, it's been weird not having some features on a number of sel r-line. Another weird thing are sel r-lines with no sunroof. Lol


----------

